# No WAN Light



## nocturnal87 (Dec 29, 2007)

ok I am running XP, I have a motorola surfboard modem and a d-link Dl 514 wireless router and i have configured and also reset the router and still no conectivity from modem to router - wan light will not come on, if i connect the modem straight to pc i have internet also i get conectivity from router to pc as far as configuring goes not sure whats going on but I need the router so i can have internet on my other pc as well.


----------



## Wanderer2 (Jan 29, 2008)

Has this setup ever worked? Have you tried a different cable between modem and router?
Since your pc works direct to the modem did you clone your pcs mac address to the wan interface of the router?


----------



## nocturnal87 (Dec 29, 2007)

I tried different cables also got a brand new one and tried it, i have cloned pc mac address the the wan interface and nothing


----------



## Wanderer2 (Jan 29, 2008)

Has this setup ever worked?


----------



## nocturnal87 (Dec 29, 2007)

Well i just got the router 2 days ago so for me no, A buddy of mine gave it to me he had it connected to his modem and pc and i seen it working


----------



## Wanderer2 (Jan 29, 2008)

No light on the wan port when connected would indicate a dead wan port. What happens if you take that working cable from your pc to the wan port, does it light up?


----------



## nocturnal87 (Dec 29, 2007)

Yea wan light works when connected to pc


----------



## Wanderer2 (Jan 29, 2008)

Using that same exact cable connect from modem to wan port. What happens?


----------



## nocturnal87 (Dec 29, 2007)

wan light shuts off


----------



## nocturnal87 (Dec 29, 2007)

oh sry but one thing i didnt mention was when i connect to the internet from pc to modem i dont use ethernet i use usb but i think i figured out the problem i connected pc to modem using ethernet and nothing so i think my ethernet port on modem is dead so i am going to return modem and get a new one and see what happens then


----------



## Wanderer2 (Jan 29, 2008)

Does the wan light go green, blink a bit and then shutoff? 
If going from modem to lan port on the router does it stay green? 

Make sure the mac address cloned is correct.


----------



## nocturnal87 (Dec 29, 2007)

The wan light just doesnt do anything just goes off, once i go from modem to lan it turns on and stays green but i did a few tests and my modems lan port is dead so I am swapping the modem tommorrow if i have further problems i will return, thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Did you turn off the modem for at least 30 seconds before connecting the router? That's a MANDATORY step.


----------



## nocturnal87 (Dec 29, 2007)

yea i did the lan port on modem is 100% dead


----------



## t1n0m3n (Sep 4, 2004)

Router to Surfboard will need a crossover cable.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethernet_crossover_cable


----------



## Wanderer2 (Jan 29, 2008)

xover is for like to like for example nic to nic. You never need a xover between modem and router or router and nic.


----------



## kjjb0204 (Jul 31, 2001)

You mentioned you got this from a friend...did you do a hard reset on the router to restore it's factory state? It's possible your friend had something configured in a way that won't work on your network.


----------



## Wanderer2 (Jan 29, 2008)

Nocturnal87 said "yea i did the lan port on modem is 100% dead" so I would take it the modem is the issue and not the router.


----------



## t1n0m3n (Sep 4, 2004)

Wanderer2:
Correct, after researching, the wan port on the DI-514 is an MDI port, so an ethernet crossover cable should not be needed.


----------



## nocturnal87 (Dec 29, 2007)

yea did hard reset i will get back to you tommorrow after i get the new modem thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

t1n0m3n said:


> Router to Surfboard will need a crossover cable.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethernet_crossover_cable


Wrong! The connection from the modem to the WAN port of the router requires a straight CAT5 cable, not a crossover cable.


----------



## nocturnal87 (Dec 29, 2007)

yea i got it working now thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the top of the page in the upper right corner.©*


----------

